# Trải Nghiệm Săn Mây Trên "Sống Lưng Khủng Long" Đẹp Không Thua Kém Mùa Vàng Ở Tây Bắc



## binhats (26 Tháng chín 2022)

*Mảnh đất vẫn được mệnh danh là "xứ sở Mường Trời" Tây Bắc không chỉ có mùa vàng hút du khách còn có một trải nghiệm thú vị khác mang tên săn mây trên "sống lưng khủng long". Cụ thể là, Tà Xùa là địa điểm được các bạn trẻ cuồng chân rỉ tai nhau nhất định phải trải nghiệm một lần trong đời.*

_





Bạn muốn làm gì khi đứng trước khung cảnh như thế này? Ảnh nguồn @Lê Huỳnh_

Hít một hơi thật sâu để cảm nhận cái lạnh của sương sớm mai, cái lạnh phảng phất của những đám mây lướt qua người. Tà Xùa được biết đến là một xã nhỏ thuộc huyện Bắc Yên, tỉnh Sơn La, và điều đặc biệt người dân ở đây hầu như không sử dụng internet, du khách muốn kết nối mạng thì chỉ có thể dùng 4G nên nơi đây gần như tách biệt hẳn với thế giới bên ngoài. Nhưng đó cũng là điều làm nên nét đặc trưng khó nơi đâu tìm được của Tà Xùa.
*Săn Mây Trên "Sống Lưng Khủng Long" Trải Nên Thử 1 Lần Trong Đời*​“Sống lưng khủng long” tại Tà Xùa là đoạn đường nằm trên đỉnh núi Chống Tra, là địa điểm khám phá được nhiều du khách mong muốn trải nghiệm. Nhìn xa xa, đoạn đường này trông giống như một con khủng long nằm úp lưng lại, thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh thiên miền núi và chìm trong biển mây bao la.

_




Ảnh nguồn @Lê Huỳnh_

Con đường mòn trên đỉnh Tà Xùa dài chừng 1,5km khá quanh co, uốn lượn trên đỉnh núi nhưng vẫn khá dễ dàng để du khách đi bộ lên đến đỉnh. Nhưng hiện nay, đồng bào dân tộc Mông tại đây vẫn có dịch vụ chở bằng xe máy cho những khách du lịch ngại đi bộ.
















_Ảnh nguồn @Tuyền Parafu, Lê Huỳnh_

Nếu đã chinh phục được đỉnh núi, cảnh sắc thiên nhiên tại đây không bao giờ làm bạn thất vọng. Đứng trên “sống lưng” bạn có thể thu về tầm mắt khung cảnh đồi núi trùng trùng điệp ẩn hiện trong làng mây trắng xóa. Đến nỗi bạn sẽ vô thức cất lời cảm thán và nhớ mãi không quên phong cảnh hùng vĩ nơi đây.

_




Ảnh nguồn @hieuonthego_






_Cảm giác ra sao khi đứng ở lưng chừng mây. Ảnh nguồn @eliantran_

*Mọi Ngóc Ngách Check-In Sống Ảo Ở "Sống Lưng Khủng Long"*​Không chỉ có “sống lưng khủng long” mới săn được mây, nếu may mắn gặp ngày nắng chan hoà thì đi bất cứ đâu, du khách đều có thể bắt gặp được những lớp mây trắng bồng bềnh, mịn màng trên nền trời xanh trong. Khi đã chinh phục được đỉnh núi cao kia, thì du khách cũng đừng nên trải nghiệm tiếp những quãng đường khác trên đỉnh Tà Xùa, để có thể đi giữa mây trời và phóng tầm mắt xuống thung lũng ngắm những thửa ruộng bậc thang, nhà cửa thanh bình của người dân.

_








Ảnh nguồn @Vũ Thị Thương_

Ngoài ra, địa điểm “check-in” sống ảo để có những bức ảnh tuyệt đẹp cho riêng mình. Có thể kể đến *Đèo Gió* chìm trong biển mây cùng mặt trời rực rỡ, con đường lên đỉnh núi với nhiều cây cổ thụ cùng cây hoa ven đường. Hay đặc biệt nhất là khu rừng gần đỉnh núi với khung cảnh hùng vĩ, ma mị từ những tán cây cao lớn.

Những Ngôi Làng Ngắm Mây Đẹp Mê Hoặc​
Tuy Tà Xùa là một xã miền núi khá xa xôi và đường đi khó khăn, là địa điểm chinh phục của nhiều dân phượt nhưng giờ đây, Tà Xùa đã có đầy đủ homestay, khách sạn cho du khách nghỉ ngơi sau chuyến đi dài. Hơn thế nữa, du khách có thể ngắm mây ở Tà Xùa từ vách núi hoặc ngay tại khung cửa sổ của những homestay.

_





Ảnh nguồn @linh Xinh_

Những ngọn núi, bản làng lúc ẩn, lúc hiện trong biển mây khiến bức tranh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp ở Tà Xùa được nhiều du khách ví như “thiên đường” trên cao. Ngôi nhà xung quanh nơi đây cũng là một nét đẹp bình dị mà nhiều du khách thích thú, ngoài ra còn có những cô cậu bé người H'Mông xinh đẹp trong những bộ đồ truyền thống, luôn nở nụ cười với du khách và mang sự hồn nhiên, ngây thơ đến với du khách.






_Ảnh nguồn @Hà Tý_

Một trong những điều cần lưu ý nhất khi đến săn mây tại Tà Xùa chính là để ý thời tiết thật kỹ, vì là nơi cao nên thời tiết nơi đây rất thất thường, sáng nắng chiều mưa. Nên nếu muốn săn mây thành công thì du khách hãy lựa chọn những ngày nắng sau cơn mưa, trời trong xanh thì những đám mây sẽ đồng loạt hiện ra trước mặt du khách để chiêm ngưỡng.
*Một Số Lưu Ý Quan Trọng Khi Đi Tà Xùa Săn Mây Mà Ít Ai Chia Sẽ Cho Bạn, Nhưng Blog Lữ Hành Fiditour Cẩm Nang Du Lịch Thì Không Nhé:*​Để Có Một Chuyến Đi Tà Xùa Săn Mây Thành Công Nhất Bạn Cần Lưu Ý Các Điều Sau:​
Chuẩn bị các vật dụng cần thiết như: áo khoác, chăn, áo mưa, kính, bật lửa, đèn pin, đồ ăn nguội,…
Kiểm tra bình xăng trước khi bắt đầu chinh phục đỉnh Tà Xùa.
Nếu đi Tà Xùa Săn Mây bằng ô tô, nên đi xe dưới 12 chỗ vì đường đi rất trơn trượt, hiểm trở.
Bạn có thể kết hợp thêm một số địa điểm du lịch Sơn La như Mộc Châu để chuyến đi của mình thêm phần hấp dẫn.
Hãy xem dự báo thời tiết và tốt nhất chọn ngày trời vừa mưa phùn, nhiệt độ thấp vào ban đêm và cao vào ban ngày, ngày phải có nắng.
Chạy xe thật cẩn thận, không nên di chuyển buổi tối, không nên đi đoàn quá đông.
Nếu có thể, hãy chọn cắm trại qua đêm vì mây buổi sáng sớm là dày nhất.
Nếu ở Homestay/ nhà nghỉ tại trung tâm xã thì sáng bạn nhất định phải dậy thật sớm.
Xác định hướng mặt trời mọc ở nơi chọn săn mây để có những góc hình đẹp nhất.

*Hẹn bạn một ngày, ở săn mây trên "sống lưng khủng long" ở Tây Bắc đẹp như tranh vẽ cùng Lữ Hành Fiditour. Gợi ý tour Tây Bắc tháng 10-11 đang hút khách:*

1. HÀ GIANG - QUẢN BẠ - ĐỒNG VĂN - MÈO VẠC - CAO BẰNG - THÁC BẢN GIỐC - HỒ BA BỂ, tour 5n4đ KH 28/10 giá chỉ: 7,590,000 vnđ

2. HÀ GIANG - QUẢN BẠ - ĐỒNG VĂN - MÈO VẠC - CAO BẰNG - THÁC BẢN GIỐC - HỒ BA BỂ, tour 5n4đ KH 11/11 giá chỉ: 7,590,000 vnđ
_Liên hệ ngay đến Lữ hành Fiditour để được tư vấn và báo giá tốt nhất, chân thành cảm ơn Quý Khách đã đọc bài viết. Trân trọng!_


----------

